# SV Center cut pork loin



## JCAP (Jan 5, 2020)

Greetings all!
The weather around here has been damp and dreary so I haven’t been out to smoke anything. I need to replenish my cheese supply but that’s another topic....

I was walking around in the grocery store the other day when I saw an 8lb center cut pork loin for 0.99c/lb. so I bought it, split it up, and froze some for another day.

With  two sections I planned a SV cook. Seasoned one with Killer Hogs hot bbq rub and one with Stubbs poultry rub overnight. Today they went in the SV bath at 137 for about 3 hours. Pulled them out, popped em in the oven at 450 for a few minutes, and let em rest for a while. Sliced up and they were perfect. They’ll make good lunches this week.

The next loin will hit the smoker instead but the SV is a wonderful machine. Thanks for checking this out!


----------



## kruizer (Jan 5, 2020)

Good lookin pork loin. One of my favorite pieces of the pig


----------



## sandyut (Jan 5, 2020)

WOW! looks great!  Just starting to try SV...

nice work!


----------



## JCAP (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks all! Looking forward to more SV experiments here too 

 sandyut
. I’ve had it for a while but don’t use it too often...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 5, 2020)

JCAP said:


> I’ve had it for a while but don’t use it too often...


Loin looks good .  Some great cooks on here using SV . I just did a beef eye round . Really good . 
Chuck for a pot roast and gravy meal is fantastic .  
Nice work on the loin .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2020)

Looks real good!
I think I have SV'd just about everything, except a pork loin.
Gonna give it a try!
Al


----------



## JCAP (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks Al! It is a tasty result.


----------

